# High End Ice Chests (Coolers)



## PoliceScannerMan (Jul 2, 2010)

For the most part, flashaholics and knife guys, and general EDC loving guys love high quality, indestructable gear. 

I got tired of the wind blowing my lid back when opening it and breaking my igloo marine cooler. Time to go online, find something better.

I found Yeti, a company thats been around for 5 years. 

I found a dealer 12 miles away!! 

So $279 later, I bought this 45 Quart cooler, that will last me a lifetime.

This cooler is Certified Grizzly Bear Proof on federal land by the Interagency Grizzly Bear Committee (IGBC). Is your cooler? 

The cooler, screams quality, and is rediculously strong, seals like a freezer, 2" insulation on sides, and 3" on the lid. ATV style rubber latches hold her shut, padlock holes to keep your buddies out. :devil:

Rope handles are easy to replace, 1" strap tiedown slits, anti skid rubber feet, and the cool bear proof seal when you open the lid!!!

Thought I would share....












After 30 hours of packing:


----------



## ninemm (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow, that's a really nice cooler. Great investment! :twothumbs


----------



## DimmerD (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow bear proof? I guess you could hide inside if bear was after you, as long as you could fit AND left the drain hole open so you could breathe. 
How is it on keeping ice frozen, have you tested it yet?


----------



## LED BriCK (Jul 2, 2010)

Meh, just says bear "resistant," you gotta shell out some REAL dough for bear "PROOF":nana:
j/k, I'm jealous


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jul 2, 2010)

For it to be bear resistant, padlocks have to be installed on each side. There is a video with a grizzly bear tossing a Yeti around like a ragdoll.

Also, I put 18 16oz. Miller Lite aluminum bottles in yesterday with 20 pounds of ice. This morning, there was minimal ice loss, probably happened chilling the cooler. 

The Yetis are made using the same process as kayaks. :rock:


----------



## GLOCK18 (Jul 3, 2010)

I bought one of these 10 years ago and it still going strong, just notice them selling at costco.
54 Quart Stainless Steel Belted Cooler


----------



## fishinfool (Jul 3, 2010)

That is a very rough and tough looking cooler. I had the same lid problems with coolers while living in Alaska for over 20 years. I could have put that cooler through the grizzly bear or even black bear test while out hunting for them.  That cooler would have been perfect on the racks of my atv. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## donn_ (Jul 3, 2010)

Around here, the cooler has to withstand the fish test. 20# Bluefish, 40# Stripers and 100# Makos will really test a man's cooler.






This feller needs a bigger cooler!


----------



## karlthev (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks for the head's up on this one PSM! I'm tired of buying expensive coolers which don't seem to make it past a season or two and then stick me with a big box good for little else other than storage. I'm going to look into this one.


Karl


----------



## HarryN (Jul 3, 2010)

donn_ said:


> Around here, the cooler has to withstand the fish test. 20# Bluefish, 40# Stripers and 100# Makos will really test a man's cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I need to go fishing with Donn_


----------



## damn_hammer (Jul 13, 2010)

Did you happen to note the price at Costco? Thinking about getting a membership, with them carrying the new Eneloops, and this.



GLOCK18 said:


> I bought one of these 10 years ago and it still going strong, just notice them selling at costco.
> 54 Quart Stainless Steel Belted Cooler


----------



## GLOCK18 (Jul 13, 2010)

They are $99.00


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jul 14, 2010)

I bought a cheap $20 igloo years when the power was off for 2 days. I actually like it over others because it has wheels and a retractable handle built in so when it is loaded down you don't have to carry it nearly as much. I grew up with the chest types like pictured a few posts above and I prefer wheels now


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for the heads-up, that thing looks solid! When my wife and I destroy our current cooler we'll definitely take a look at a Yeti. Cheaper in the long run to buy quality that lasts the first time around than it is to try out and destroy all the cheap options and have to spend the money on quality anyway.

I'd have to paint it bright orange, though. Sometimes we use our "cooler" to keep food from freezing while winter camping, and wouldn't it be a pain to lose a white cooler in the snow? There's also a reason none of my outdoor gear is camo.


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Jul 15, 2010)

LED BriCK said:


> Meh, just says bear "resistant," you gotta shell out some REAL dough for bear "PROOF":nana:
> j/k, I'm jealous



This reminds me of a problem with bear-proofing garbage cans in state and national parks. Apparently there's quite an overlap in intelligence between the smarter bears and the dumber tourists. I think about it and crack up every time I see a garbage can in a wilderness-esque setting.l


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jul 16, 2010)

Diesel_Bomber said:


> I'd have to paint it bright orange, though. Sometimes we use our "cooler" to keep food from freezing while winter camping, and wouldn't it be a pain to lose a white cooler in the snow? There's also a reason none of my outdoor gear is camo.



They come in white and tan, and a few models come in "team colors", and Real tree camo.


----------



## fishinfool (Jul 16, 2010)

One of my favorite Igloo coolers is one I got as a gift while still living in Alaska that plugs into your car's cigarette lighter. It's not that big (1 case of beer cans will fit) but when you plug it in one way, it's a cold cooler and when you flip the cord part that plugs into the cooler, it becomes a food warmer. Just make sure you don't leave it plugged in too long with car not running.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 15, 2010)

New addition: 






These Yetis are great and have been a conversation peice evrywhere I take them.


----------



## Unforgiven (Aug 15, 2010)

How much did the new one set you back? 


Tempting......


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 15, 2010)

Unforgiven said:


> How much did the new one set you back?
> 
> 
> Tempting......



$199


----------



## DaveG (Apr 8, 2011)

*Yeti coolers ?*

Thinking of getting a 85qt,any one have one? How do you like it?


----------



## DaveG (Apr 8, 2011)

I started a thread in beyond flashlights,then spotted this one.I am looking at a 85qt Yeti,any feed back is welcome.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Apr 8, 2011)

I still LOVE my Yetis! They are a lil heavy, and the Coleman ultimate extremes seem to keep ice longer IMO, but not much longer. Yetis are definitely a conversation piece, everywhere I take them, I get compliments. 

Go for it, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## DaveG (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks for the feed back,think I am going to bite and get one.The one I looked at was like the old brick s-house build wise. Looks like it can take any thing I could dish out.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Apr 8, 2011)

It can, and will. 

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?xl=xl_blazer&v=TxjSbj6zrbQ


----------



## DaveG (Apr 9, 2011)

Picked up a white 85 at Costco yesterday.Going through the check out I had it standing on end in the cart,the girl checking my order asked what is this?


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Apr 9, 2011)

DaveG said:


> Picked up a white 85 at Costco yesterday.Going through the check out I had it standing on end in the cart,the girl checking my order asked what is this?


 
Lol, shoulda made something up. 

Congrats on your first Yeti! Let us know how you like it.


----------



## DaveG (Apr 9, 2011)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Lol, shoulda made something up.
> 
> Congrats on your first Yeti! Let us know how you like it.[/QUOTE Thanks again for your help.


----------



## auspilot (Apr 9, 2011)

Gotta get a Yeti, so the bears don't drink your beer!


----------



## BriteIdea (Apr 11, 2011)

DimmerD said:


> Wow bear proof? I guess you could hide inside if bear was after you, as long as you could fit AND left the drain hole open so you could breathe.
> How is it on keeping ice frozen, have you tested it yet?


 
I would think the drain holes would be: if the bear got the cooler and you were inside, you'd pee yourself and a place to drain. 

Seriously, I saw those at Bass Pro Shop. They look well built, I was thinking of getting one for camping and faimly outings. I know one of my in-laws that would fit in there. Again, I'm kidding  ...... ???


----------



## DaveG (Apr 12, 2011)

BriteIdea said:


> I would think the drain holes would be: if the bear got the cooler and you were inside, you'd pee yourself and a place to drain.
> 
> Seriously, I saw those at Bass Pro Shop. They look well built, I was thinking of getting one for camping and faimly outings. I know one of my in-laws that would fit in there. Again, I'm kidding  ...... ???


If I run into a bear that wants to eat my cooler,pee my self will be the least of my troubles.It will be time for new shorts for sure,as long as I come to after passing out.And dont end up as the main course for lunch. This cooler should last my life time,built more like a safe.


----------



## Nedtheshred (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you PSM ; )

Just ordered a 105 qt Yeti....can't wait to get it.

Ned


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Apr 18, 2011)

Nedtheshred said:


> Thank you PSM ; )
> 
> Just ordered a 105 qt Yeti....can't wait to get it.
> 
> Ned



Nice! :twothumbs

105qt, I'm jealous!


----------



## Nedtheshred (Apr 25, 2011)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Nice! :twothumbs
> 
> 105qt, I'm jealous!


 
Received the 105 qt...very nice cooler!!!

Went ahead an just ordered the 25 qt Roadie.

Thanks again Brandon for getting me into Yeti


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Apr 25, 2011)

Nedtheshred said:


> Received the 105 qt...very nice cooler!!!
> 
> Went ahead an just ordered the 25 qt Roadie.
> 
> Thanks again Brandon for getting me into Yeti



You'll love the 25Qt Roadie. When I go fishing, I have two of those blue ice things, I just put those in, along with my chilled food, it stays cold all day.

Had 18 family members over yesterday for easter, had both Yetis rockin on the back porch. Got tons of compliments. 

Enjoy! And yes, I am jealous of the 105Qt! 

Oh, and your collection isnt complete until you get the net back Yeti hat!!


----------



## karlheinz3 (May 8, 2011)

I sold my Whaler to my son which meant a road trip to Miami and had so much fun in Biscanyne Bay that I came back to Ohio and bought a new Edgewater with Yahmaha 4 stroke. I stumbled on this thread by accident because I was going to list a McGizmo 27LT that you used to own that was modded by DatiLed and I was searching for information on the mod. Damn...now I have to sell the light just to pay for a new cooler! Thanks for the tip....new Yeti is definitely in my future!


----------

